# Sage Dual Boiler (Lifetime Warranty)



## Beanosaurus

Seems as though this is reduced from Lakeland where I originally purchased mine for full whack at £1199.99

Their lifetime guarantee is a bit of a no brainer if you're looking at one of these machines:

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/19340/Sage-Dual-Boiler


----------



## Mrboots2u

£1079 is a keen price , includes free delivery


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lifetime warranty?


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lifetime warranty?


Yeah seriously!

I asked when I picked mine up from the store, it's either replacement or your money back.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Have you got that in writing? Never heard of a lifetime warranty on something like an espresso machine.


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you got that in writing? Never heard of a lifetime warranty on something like an espresso machine.


Yes it does sound bizarre, but I was assured that it is the case, it's on the product page for the machine, some way down the right-hand side.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can't see any retailer, no matter how good they are and Lakeland's reputation is well up there, giving a product a lifetime guarantee - they'd go bust.


----------



## monkey66

Amazing but true ...for as long as they are in business I guess. Kind of changes the longevity/servicing costs discussion if you can just get a new one whenever you want, for free, or just cash out.

THE LAKELAND GUARANTEE









Shop in confidence with Lakeland.

"Every single product we sell is backed by our unconditional, no-quibble guarantee. Our testing standards are famous throughout the industry, and our guarantee is your assurance that each item has met our exacting requirements - only when we are completely satisfied will it earn a place in our range. We hope you'll be delighted with our products, but if for any reason at all you're not 100% satisfied, we'll happily refund your money without delay... no 'ifs or buts' from Lakeland!

Whether you shop online, over the phone or in one of our stores, the Lakeland guarantee always applies. If you need to return something, our friendly staff will make it really easy - we want to make sure you love the things you buy from us."










Wendy Miranda

Customer Ambassador


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm so intrigued, I've just emailed Lakeland to ask if they would replace the machine if it failed after five years and/or give a refund. Be interesting to hear what they say. If the cover is unlimited, they deserve plugging.


----------



## 4085

The guarantee is a Lakeland thing and covers every single item they sell. I was there a few weeks ago and a lady brought in a well used frying pan plus receipt and got it changed for a larger one!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

But that's the problem - a minority will take the mick so the majority eventually lose out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Got a reply from Lakeland about their lifetime guarantee and it is as described so well done Lakeland. Pity they don't sell other espresso machine brands as well.


----------



## Beanosaurus

dfk41 said:


> The guarantee is a Lakeland thing and covers every single item they sell. I was there a few weeks ago and a lady brought in a well used frying pan plus receipt and got it changed for a larger one!


What an outstanding citizen!

D:


----------



## RossT

Will be very interested to see what lakelands reply is. I had planned on buying one of these in January from John Lewis and paying the extra to extend the warranty to 5yrs, but a free liftetime would be amazing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

RossT said:


> Will be very interested to see what lakelands reply is. I had planned on buying one of these in January from John Lewis and paying the extra to extend the warranty to 5yrs, but a free liftetime would be amazing.


Check post 12 above.


----------



## Neill

I could see a few more of these shifting!


----------



## 7877

I have/had no intention of replacing my Silvia but on the other hand been keeping an eye open for deals on DB machines....this is very tempting


----------



## 7493

Likewise! Shame it isn't very pretty.


----------



## Neill

Although, if your in NI, I begrudge the fact that your paying for a white gloves session that isn't available in NI!


----------



## 7877

Rob666 said:


> Likewise! Shame it isn't very pretty.


Depends on your definition of pretty I suppose. It looks more like a standard kitchen appliance than something Caractacus Potts invented that's for sure


----------



## Charliej

Beauty as they say is in the eye of the beerholder. Mine performs where it matters to me results in the cup and they do offer it in red or black as well these days £1079 is damn good price and with that lifetime warranty a bit of a no brainer. I guess that if Lakeland are prepared to offer that warranty on the machines then they too are happy that they are well made and reliable products.

You also have to remember that the machine was designed in a country where, whatever the cost, an espresso machine is "just" another appliance, they have a much higher per capita number of espresso machines, pretty much every house I've been in over there has an espresso machine of some sort.


----------



## Dylan

I quite like the look of the Sage... Although polished stainless is sexy its a pain to keep looking shiny in my kitchen, I can only dream of a dedicated coffee corner.


----------



## 7877

hi all

apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place but wasn;t sure where else to put it.

I thougt I would pass on some info I disocver as I am conisdering getting the Sage DB

First of all I contacted Lakeland to ask whether they had plans to stock the other colours of this (black would look great with my eureka zenith 65e ) - their response was interesting; the basic answer was "no stainless-steel finish only, but we may or may not sell the other colours in the future ", but they also want to give me th eimpresison their sales are going like hot cakes.

John Lewis incidentally are offering all 3 colours but at £1,199; stainless steel, black and red.

In comparing JL, other than the basic price it includes only a 2 year guarantee by default as opposed to the very loosely worded but apparently never-ending Lakeland one. You can get an extra 3 years cover for £49 at JL too. Personally I am not sure which I would trust and after that initial period what would I really expect such a gurantee to be worth in reality?

So I have over the last few days managed to get to Lakeland in Derby and Nottingham, neither places had the DB in stock, but they seem to have the smaller Barista Express single boiler model with built-in grinder (baby of the Oracle?). I can see why they are doing this and honestly when you look at what else they have in store you can see them probably shifting a lot of these units - the DB is more of a specialised item. Still, each store told me they could orde rit for me or I could do it online, get it delierved to my dorr or the store for colleciton for free, whatever was easiest for me. As for me personally the jury is out on my opinions of the guarantee.

I have also submitted a price match reqeust to JL. They should respond by tomorrow in theory. It will be interesting to hear how they consider the Lakeland guarantee - will they only price match on the basic unit price, offer a free extended 3 year guarantee, maybe offer a lower price to counteract the Lakeland guarantee? I have no idea. I wil lhowever let you know how I get on with that - if they do a decent match not totally sure what I will do.

I've also seen the unit in the flesh at JL Nottingham. They have a lot of machines on display, quite a variety but not the sort of specialised kit a lot of vocal people on the forum would be interested in. There was sadly way to much De Longhi and nespresso machines









The Sage DB though, I couldn't test really in anway, but I had a good poke about to assess build quality (best I could) and was quite impressed to be honest. I didn't realise it has a lockable wheel underneath (accessed under drip tray) which allows you to move it around your kitchen worktop really easily. Suprised how long the steam wand is (all but touches the drip tray) compared to the Barista Express. Water and steam controls, no play in them whatsoever although they moved easily (I think someone elsewhere said they were concerned about that). Suprised to see the warming tray on top of the machine seemed to be some sort of plastic, but maybe an owner can confirm that? I picked up a large mug in the shop and that just about slotted in under the PF.

In short though it looks good to me

again sorry if I posted this in the wrong place but it seemed all related to the deal that this thread is about and might be useful for others looking at this machine

I'll update when I hear back from JL

cheers

Chris


----------



## 7877

bummer...in the midst of typing that I got a message from JL - looks like the Lakeland price has gone back up to 1,199 and there is now only 95p difference in price


----------



## 7493

I take it all back! I saw one in the metal/plastic the other day and it looks and feels a lot better than the pictures had me believe. This is now on my upgradeitis shortlist (unless I win the premium bonds!).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rob666 said:


> I take it all back! I saw one in the metal/plastic the other day and it looks and feels a lot better than the pictures had me believe. This is now on my upgradeitis shortlist (unless I win the premium bonds!).


£25 don't go far ......


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sibling Chris said:


> The Sage DB though, I couldn't test really in anway, but I had a good poke about to assess build quality (best I could) and was quite impressed to be honest. I didn't realise it has a lockable wheel underneath (accessed under drip tray) which allows you to move it around your kitchen worktop really easily. Suprised how long the steam wand is (all but touches the drip tray) compared to the Barista Express. Water and steam controls, no play in them whatsoever although they moved easily (I think someone elsewhere said they were concerned about that). Suprised to see the warming tray on top of the machine seemed to be some sort of plastic, but maybe an owner can confirm that? I picked up a large mug in the shop and that just about slotted in under the PF.
> 
> In short though it looks good to me
> 
> Chris


The cup warmer isn't as beasty as other machines but I put my rage on it anyway and it dries out suffieciently.

The Heston can also perform a self detox and colonic... Nuff said!


----------



## 4085

The Lakeland warranty is a very old product and you can have absolute faith in it. Sorry to be harsh, but the problem a lot of people on here have, is not recognising a gift horse when it is braying very loudly in their face!


----------



## 7877

dfk41 said:


> The Lakeland warranty is a very old product and you can have absolute faith in it. Sorry to be harsh, but the problem a lot of people on here have, is not recognising a gift horse when it is braying very loudly in their face!


Thanks that makes me feel a lot better









....I snoozed, I lost


----------



## 4085

Sibling Chris said:


> Thanks that makes me feel a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I snoozed, I lost


That is exactly true Chris! If it is a gift horse, grab it! I did the same earlier in the year. A catalogue had them, JD Williams, they ha promoted them at the wrong price, and I had an extra 20% discount code. I spotted this late at night, pressed the button, got so far into the purchase before it told me I had to have an account. I said I would sort it out the next day and of course when I did the mistake had been spotted. So, I speak from experience


----------



## 7493

@Mr Boots. You're right £25 doesn't go far but did get £1000 once... If I do it again the machine budget will look a lot healthier...

Otherwise, it's a toss up between the Sage and the Brewtus. Would love a Domobar Junior DB with PID but they are hard to find in this country and much more expensive than across the channel or in the US.


----------



## 7877

dfk41 said:


> That is exactly true Chris! If it is a gift horse, grab it! I did the same earlier in the year. A catalogue had them, JD Williams, they ha promoted them at the wrong price, and I had an extra 20% discount code. I spotted this late at night, pressed the button, got so far into the purchase before it told me I had to have an account. I said I would sort it out the next day and of course when I did the mistake had been spotted. So, I speak from experience


well luckily, as it turns out I snoozed and didn't lose - got a second chance with lakeland and about to now bite their hand off!

The other thing I would say regarding this experience is that Lakeland have literally e-mailed me back each time I contacted them within minutes and are now offering to call me at a convenient time to sort htings out, great customer service so far. JL are not bad at all, but you get a standard automated response that they will get back to you in 24 hours...and it usually is 24 hours, which is fine but doesn't make them look as good as Lakeland.


----------



## 4085

Good for you! Grab it and enjoy. The two users on here, Charlie and Gary rate them highly, so that must say something


----------



## Mrboots2u

Enjoy the new machine.!


----------



## 7493

Phew! Well done!

Looking forward to pics and hearing how you get on with it.


----------



## Obnic

Rob666 said:


> ...unless I win the premium bonds!.


Rob, could it be you and I are the only two on the forum old enough to have the hand typed premium bond certificates from the 60s?
View attachment 9369


Check mine every year - hopeless!


----------



## doolallysquiff

You'll love it. Got mine on Saturday and it's just a joy to use.


----------



## monkey66

Unlikely the JL warranty is unconditional replace / refund as per Lakeland.


----------



## 7493

@Obnic LOL! Yes, I do still have a couple of the old certificates although I've graduated to a holders card now. Apologies for the OT.

Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## jeebsy

Obnic said:


> Rob, could it be you and I are the only two on the forum old enough to have the hand typed premium bond certificates from the 60s?
> View attachment 9369
> 
> 
> Check mine every year - hopeless!


My gran got me £100 of premium bonds when I was born. I won £150 quid when I was five years old or something but my dad trousered it. Bugger all since and 30 years later I still have £100.

Imagine she'd invested it in something good. Never forgave her for that.


----------



## 4085

I have some, somewhere I think. I am going hunting!


----------



## 7877

woo-hoo, got my order in with Lakeland, all sorted.

for anyone interested not only are you unlikely to find one in a Lakeland store, they told me they do not stock them in their own warehouse. If they did, then delivery would be up to 7 days.

Instead the item is delivered via courier direct from the manufacturer on a 72 hour delivery scheduled via Hermes (they also use another courier I forget, but not one of the big names I've heard of). So they don't have any express delivery option that you might see offered on other products on their website.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Warning: Upon purchasing a Sage Dual Boiler you maybe subject to in-office ridiculement such as "Barista for the stars", "Heston's buddy", and even be dubbed with a new nickname like 'Breville Dave'.


----------



## hotmetal

You could even get a job making coffee at Heston Services! Sorry, I'll get my coat!


----------



## Dylan

sturner04659 said:


> haha


Cant a glance at the date of the last post when replying - in this case almost 3 years ago.

Bumping old threads tends to go down badly on forums - no different here, especially when some member make short random posts to get themselves enough posts to look at the for sale forum.


----------



## DavecUK

Dylan said:


> Cant a glance at the date of the last post when replying - in this case almost 3 years ago.
> 
> Bumping old threads tends to go down badly on forums - no different here, especially when some member make short random posts to get themselves enough posts to look at the for sale forum.


I just checked his contributions in his profile....the value add is...mind boggling. he also forgot to do an introduction post (again increasing post count), however that might have taken more than 3 or 4 words.


----------

